# Please welcome a future aquarist



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, my wife finally went into labor Monday night. My new daughter Allegra Jane Gebhardt was born at 1:38AM on March 22. She weighed 8 pounds, 4 ounces and is 20 inches long. My wife went through the 5 hours of labor with no epidural. She was a real trooper.








Edit: I'm trying to figure out why the pic isn't showing up.
Edit by Admin: You need to right click on the image itself and select properties. Take the image URL and add it to the post.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

hey hey congratulations titan! Sounds like a healthy size girl. How old do you think she'll be when she gets bitten by the plant/fish bug?


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, with my 2 year old twin boys, they loved to be set in front of my old 20 gal setup when they were 6 months old. Even now, when they see my newer setup, they yell out, "FISHY!"


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!! She will have you under her finger in no time! I remember when mine was born. It's a real miracle. Enjoy.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations! [smilie=k: 

What a nice pic!

Before you know it she'll be asking Dad for the car keys. ;-)


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for fixing my screw-up Admin. I was just trying to follow Gnatster's directions in the photo-forum sticky. 

-Dustin

EDIT: And by screw-up, I don't mean knocking up my wife, because that would be . . . .wrong. [smilie=k:


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Congratulation!


Thanh


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!

Glad to hear Mom and baby are doing well.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats, Titan... She looks likes she is daddy's little girl already.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congratulations on the new bundle of joy!


----------

